# Maltese eye problems...



## sophieblophie (Aug 5, 2009)

hey,
i have a 10 month old little maltese. he's wonderful, but the only problem is his eyes. his eyes always discharge some kind of eye water that stains the fur around his eyes a reddish brown color. no amount of scrubbing or washing takes away the color. is there any way to get rid of this?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

what are you feeding him on


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/55988-tear-stains.html
Here is a link on this forum for a discussion of tear staining.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Talk with your vet about this, since there are different causes. What you can do in the meantime is to flush the eyes with sterile saline solution (for humans) twice a day, which will prevent further staining, and may even clear up, or at least help, a mild infection.


----------

